# www/chromium crashes the system



## YuryG (Aug 30, 2020)

I have to try www/chromium since I am obliged to use MS Teams. When I try to use microphone or camera by pressing camera sign in Chromium's address bar or alike, sometimes the whole system crashes! How it is even possible?
I am on amd64 12-STABLE, radeonkms video module loaded. One time after crash (before automatic reboot) it has written that the error was in linuxkpi, the other time in Xorg-smth. And obviously I have disc corruptions after such a nasty crash, so I had to run fsck. Have anyone seen the similar problems?
UPD. Now it crashed just in try to record audio from my microphone. with "chrome:csr0" in the kernel error message.


----------

